
Apple’s gaming user is worth 10 times as much as Facebook’s gaming user - ttunguz
http://tomasztunguz.com/2012/03/05/apples-gaming-user-is-worth-10-times-as-much-as-facebooks-gaming-user/
======
therealarmen
Not surprising that someone who has already shown a willingness to spend
hundreds of dollars to become a "user" (Apple) is more likely to pay than
someone using a free service (Facebook).

------
meric
A PC's gaming user _might_ be worth even more. Just saying.

